# Ready meals



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Microwave ready meals Are full of salt nd preservatives i know but when desperatly trying to bulk how bad are they a couple of times a week. are the carbs and protein any worse than in home cooked food, i know strict/ lean bodybuilding they would be no gd but what about a big bulk nd not scaref of adding a layer of fat?

Cheers


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

How many cals are you trying to consume?


----------



## Alex84 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a good 3 to 4 week but they don't put much weight on me


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Aiming for about 3700 cal per day

Just thought myt make a nice change havin them

is there any dif between protein and cals from that and from home cooked food?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

3700 cals is easy to achieve without adding crap like that to your diet, consume healthy fats like EEVO and nuts, 100g of fresh brazil nuts have like 660 cals in so do ya math and your easily achieve it xxx


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Yea i do eat fairly well normally just thought for a change.

Is the protein/carbs from these meals any worse or less than in home made meals

didnt no brazil nuts were that good il add them to my shopping list tjanks


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

scotty_new said:


> Is the protein/carbs from these meals any worse or less than in home made meals


Yes IMO

You are better off with frest meat / veg :thumbup1:

Them ready made meals have added salt, there not as fresh and the meat is probably pumped full of water :thumbup1:

Why not make up the cals by adding a few homemade shakes a day?

Whey, oats, olive oil and milk?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

scotty_new said:


> Yea i do eat fairly well normally just thought for a change.
> 
> Is the protein/carbs from these meals any worse or less than in home made meals
> 
> didnt no brazil nuts were that good il add them to my shopping list tjanks


Try to get some almonds down you. They are full of good fats, packed with calories and have a good protein content.

Get a few heaped tablespoons of peanut butter into your diet to add valuable calories and good fats.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

Alryt cheers what is the best time to eat nuts during the day or just wenever


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm off to buy a flapjack and some almonds now. 

Tesco organic almonds are awesome.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I firmly believe that a good tuna sandwich is a great 'ready' meal.

When made with nice thick wholemeal bread.

Add organic mayo for more calories.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

scotty_new said:


> Alryt cheers what is the best time to eat nuts during the day or just wenever


Between meals or with meals!

Remember fat slow down digestion rate so not with breakfast or PWO :thumbup1:


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

ready meals?

seriously?

check youself before you wreck yourself next time.

That is all.


----------

